# best heater for a 2.5 gallon tank?



## wulfie (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys, finally got my betta and an aqueon 2.5 gallon betta bow, my question is, what's the best heater to get? I'm a bit concerned about the temps, the lamp does get hot and I thought it may be enough to keep the water warm enough, but my little boy is just hanging out behind the filter. He was checking out his surroundings really good yesterday after I got him, swimming all over, he even ate like he hadn't been fed in days. But now he's just hiding. Could this also be a case of getting 'settled in'? Any and all info/help would be greatly appreciated :-D


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

hydor heaters, hagen elite mini submersibles work well. you could go for 25w or 50w for larger room temperature flutuations.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

HYDOR THEO 25W! I can't push these enough, lol. They should pay me.

http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-THEO-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater/dp/B0006JLPG8

So consistent, works wonderfully. I have used mine in 5g and 10g and it holds at whatever I put it at. So you can even use it if you upgrade.  Mine has been running for 1.5 years.


----------



## wulfie (Apr 17, 2012)

okay, I'm gonna pick up a hydor theo heater tomorrow, i've also decided to remove the filter from this betta mini bow 2.5 gallon, it's just too much current for my guy, he hides behind it where the water is calm, I understand I'll just have to do my water changes a bit more often, correct?


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

wulfie said:


> okay, I'm gonna pick up a hydor theo heater tomorrow, i've also decided to remove the filter from this betta mini bow 2.5 gallon, it's just too much current for my guy, he hides behind it where the water is calm, I understand I'll just have to do my water changes a bit more often, correct?


You might be able to baffle it (I rubberband Fluval filter sponge into the output of my filters... depends on the type of filter, though).

But yeah, unless it's a NPT, more water changes. If you have a test kit it'll help you figure out a schedule. It's different for everyone. Probably 1 50%, 1 100% per week. With a filter, you wouldn't have to do any 100% changes. Just 2 50% changes or so a week.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

wulfie said:


> okay, I'm gonna pick up a hydor theo heater tomorrow, i've also decided to remove the filter from this betta mini bow 2.5 gallon, it's just too much current for my guy, he hides behind it where the water is calm, I understand I'll just have to do my water changes a bit more often, correct?


just for your info there is a way to baffle the filter on the 2.5g mini bow. i put a 1 inch length of aq foam sponge inside the intake tube to cut it down and prevent it from taking in the fins. theres also some aq foam held with rubber bands on the outflow. for the time i used it the fish made buble nests on that outflow foam piece. i dont use it anymore due to the fact i use ial for the current betta in that tank.


----------

